# Lighting



## jmc10601 (Nov 14, 2011)

What is the best lighting for a 46 Bow front glass aquarium only using T8 lighting. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jmc10601 said:


> What is the best lighting for a 46 Bow front glass aquarium only using T8 lighting. :fish-in-bowl:


Hello jmc...

I use a GE aquarium plant bulb in my 45 G tall. They're available at the local hardware store for a few dollars and last a couple of years. It's a 6500K, 32 watt bulb. You can use either a T8, 32 watt or a T12, 40 watt bulb. My tank is low light, low tech. 

I keep Amazon sword, varieties of Anubias and Java fern. I also float Water wisteria and Pennywort.

Ferts are helpful. I have the tank heavily stocked. So, the fish provide the macro nutrients and I dose the micros or trace elements once a week or so when I do my water changes. Large, frequent water changes help keep the mineral levels high for the plants. Everything grows fine.

B


----------



## jmc10601 (Nov 14, 2011)

One light or two do not want to get algae in the tank. All plastic plants and 3 blue rams and 4 and 1 pleco for now


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jmc10601 said:


> One light or two do not want to get algae in the tank. All plastic plants and 3 blue rams and 4 and 1 pleco for now


Hello again...

With no live plants, then one bulb will do. Just enough so you can view your tank. The fish are really unaffected by lighting as long as you don't keep it on more than 12 to 14 hours per day.

B


----------



## jmc10601 (Nov 14, 2011)

thank you again


----------

